# Tux at top of screen during boot?

## tatotato

Hey guys.

I was just wondering how I could get the tux at the top of my screen when I boot?  I have seen this in other linux distros and I have a desperate urge to get my hands on this piece of eyecandy.  I understand this is a kernel framebuffer thing, but I'm not quite confident with kernel recompiling etc.

Any knowledge on this?

----------

## rsa4046

In your kernel config, enable

```
Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Bootup Logo --> Standard 224-color Linux logo 

```

(assuming your display support this). Also enable:

```
Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Support for frame buffer devices --> VESA VGA graphics support.

```

Again, I'm assuming your display hardware will support this (likely). Recompile (check the gentoo guide for this if you're unsure, it walks you through the process of building a new kernel). Also you must configure grub (assuming you're booting this way) to set frame buffer parameters. E.g., relevant part of my grub.conf

```
title=Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 x86_64

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x31b video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet
```

There are many gentoo-specific guides to do this, and you should get one TUX per cpu, I believe, HTH!

----------

## tatotato

Yep the hardware is capable of it, has shown the tux on some livecds that I have lying around.  GeForce fx5200 - The poor man's video card.

Thank you for your help, will give it a go and report back.

----------

## sundialsvc4

Boot-loaders can display a splash screen behind their prompt.

When you see a "fancy visual start-up page" instead of text-only messages whizzing by, this is usually done by an "initial ramdisk" program.  Gentoo, of course, has one, and the image which is displayed there can also be customized.

----------

## gzunk

And remember, you get a tux for each processor core that you have   :Very Happy: 

----------

## eccerr0r

How about the multithreaded cores?

(hmm... curious what a 4-socket dual core dual thread computer would look like... lots of Tux... will there be 16?  Runs off the end of the screen?)

----------

## sundialsvc4

You haven't seen anything until you've seen four penguins in a race condition.

Let's just say it doesn't pay to stand too close to the racetrack.   :Wink: 

----------

## SiberianSniper

 *gzunk wrote:*   

> And remember, you get a tux for each processor core that you have  

 

That explains why I had more than one after upgrading.....

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Linux_Logo_Hack may also be of interest...

----------

